# Cost to run a GT-R?



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I've been dreaming of owning a r32 or r33 Skyline GT-R for a couple of years now and after a recent promotion im seriously considering getting one....

At the moment i drive a Toyota MR2 (non turbo) and am trying to get an idea of how much more it will cost me to run in comparison.

I commute roughly 30 miles a day to and from work and do roughly 250 miles per week, in my MR2 it costs me about £40 for this kinda mileage so what should i expect to pay in a GT-R?

I'm also worried apart cost and availability of parts, for instance how much should i expect to pay roughly to get a clutch replaced at a garage? or for 4 tyres? or for new brake disc's and pad's? or for an exhaust? for example....

My last question is insurance, who's recommended to try calling? 

Sorry for all the question's! but it will help me greatly in deciding if i can or cannot afford one...

Thanks in advance,

D4T


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm very new Skyline owner so can't help with most your questions but will try a little. As for tyres they will cost whatever they would be for the size of the rim you have try www.mytyres.co.uk to get some prices. Also try here http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/top.php for prices of some parts etc.

As for insurance, you need to call everyone as it depends who you are, how old, car type, mods etc. There is an insurance section on the forum, have a look in there and the same company name keep coming up. Tescos, Tett Hamilton etc I'm with Adrian Flux as they didn't want me to get a tracker  

The Skyline is an pricy motor to run, as you will find out. But I will say ignoor the cost just go and get one, I'd always wanted one and am so happy to have her if only for the look you get


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

D4T,
Some costs based on my experience of a 3 years witha import 95 33 GTR and 1 year with 00 UK 34 GTr (standard cars)

Fuel - 18mpg Optimax  

Servicing - 6000 miles (£200 minor/£400) major

Tyres - 1 set (4 tyres) per year (12000 miles) £200 per tyre

Insurance £1400 with Keith Micheals Brokers

Pads £200

Discs £600  

Exhaust - spent £1000 to throw the standard ones away and replace with HKS



The repair costs are on top of these, about £2000 on the 33, nothing so far on the 34.

Bear in mind if you buy a modified car these will probably all go up.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Before you get put-off, these cars are worth every penny.......


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good thing I'm doing low millage in mine then


----------



## Ima Racing (Nov 14, 2003)

If you have to ask how expensive they are for parts and to run..you cant afford one


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

I must admit that is more then i had anticipated!  

Does seem to expensive for me tbh....

Thanks for all your feedback though!


----------



## shoebag (Mar 10, 2004)

Well put it this way. I have owned my 95` GTR 33 V Spec for 3 months. I bought it thru a Jap car performance dealer and it was mine when it arrived from Japan.

The turbos have blown up. Quotes have been from 1k- 3k.

There is a terrible screaming/squealing sound when you start the car up. Could it be the water pump. f**k knows I`m just a girl.

I am finding it harder to get 4th gear. (The clutch is going or gone??!!)

The brake light is permantly on the dash even though the brake isn`t on.

All these problems have happened at once just 3 months after buying the car.
Am I unlucky or is this normal?

So I took my car into GT-Art today and I am trying not to think about the bill.

Kind regards,

Jan.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

shoebag said:


> I am finding it harder to get 4th gear. (The clutch is going or gone??!!)
> 
> 
> Jan.


Sorry me darlin , it seems as though the syncro between 3+4 is on its way out , your not havng much luck are you


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

It may worth thinking about getting a little run-around car for the day-to-day journeys. I recently bought a Vauxhall Corsa for daily trips to the station and it's saving me a fortune.

I now means that the GTR is much more affordable due to the reduction in servicing etc. I estimate that I will save the cost of the Corsa within 6 months.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Jan,

Sorry to hear of your troubles but IMHO 3 out of the 4 problems you are experiencing should have been apparent on a test drive or a once-over by someone with Skyline knowledge. 

Turbos you can do nothing about, you can't tell what sort of life they led with previous owners. 

Handbrake light will be a cheap fix. 

The squealing sounds like the starter motor has clutch material in the grease surrounding the spline (too many rag starts). Strip down an clean out with new spline roughly £150.

Worn gearbox syncros are unfortunately a fact of life with Skylines, £1000 - £1500 for a rebuild.

Hope you get back on the road soon

Regards
Vincenzo


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jan, your not alone. My turbos went, and engine is being re-built ATM and only had the car on my drive 5 days  but don't let it get you down will all be worth it in the end....

Crazy Dog, a second car is a good idea, but a corsa !!!!!!! I'v gt a 306 and am working on my 205 GTI for a MI16 conversion. That way wil have 35 MPG (ish) and still quick and fun


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jan....  sorry to hear it

However these are semi-supercars and are less reliable than micra`s but compare them to old ferrari`s, maserati`s, porsche`s etc and they are very good.
BTW watch out for cracked cylinder head (oil and water mixing to form mayonnaise in the radiator is the symptom)


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

kenan

Corsa.. I`ve got a green micra as my alternative car


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

I've had my car about 9 months now. Still on the same set of tyres, just replacing brake pads now on the front, cam belt being changed, on it's 3rd oil change, and since I lost my job it's been off the road for a couple of months. However I'm 21 have never earned more than #16K a year and I pay #4,500 a year in insurance. If I can afford it then you lot DEFINATELY can. I should add that until recently I also lived with my girlfriend in our own 3 bedroomed house and we had money left over to eat so please don't think I afforded this by living at home rent free.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

ash-r34 said:


> kenan
> 
> Corsa.. I`ve got a green micra as my alternative car


Corsa & a Micra as a runaround, I have got an old heap of crap Rover 214 as mine ! Who cares though as it saves me an absolute fortune ! No way would I be without the runaround now !

Shaun.


----------



## shoebag (Mar 10, 2004)

The Skyline is my runaround that`s what I bought it for. I have 2 other cars but they are not big enough to get my dogs into. I have a Greyhound and a Lurcher.
I am going to Le Mans on Thursday and will face the Skyline bill when I come home. 
Thanks for telling me I have more expense to expect. At least it should stop me buying anymore clothes on impulse. 
Even though I am having quite a few problems with the R33 I still love it. The way it looks and feels to drive.

Kind regards,

Jan.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

If you bought the skyline as a run around what the hell other cars do you have?


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

GTRR32 said:


> If you bought the skyline as a run around what the hell other cars do you have?


If the Skyline is a runaround then I can only assume the other 2 cars are a Bentley and a Lambourghini.


----------



## shoebag (Mar 10, 2004)

I knew you were going to ask me what my other 2 cars are. I have a 2001 Dodge Viper GTS ACR and also a 96` Procharger LT4 Corvette.

That is why the Skyline is the dog mobile.

Jan. x


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Are you married at all


----------



## shoebag (Mar 10, 2004)

No I am not married. My cars are mine!!


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

erm wow is all I can say. I suppose if you like fast cars, have a couple of two seaters then what better compromise as a family car than a GTR? lol


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

shoebag said:


> No I am not married. My cars are mine!!


With cars like those .............................. Do you want to be


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

Sorry to interrupt but i may be going of the subject sliughtly as you all are talking about maintenance of GTR's, im wanting to buy a GTS-T as my new car and im wanting to know the same stuff. Is the financial aspect of things going to be the same for the GTS-T plus the fact that im 21, is there any possibility of me getting insured.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

I had a GTS-T when I was 20 mate and it cost me half the amount it costs me for the GTR but both are R32s so dunno if that's what you're going for. Everything costs around the same sort of price really for parts unless you get into the turbo region where owning a GTR means you have two of everything and a GTS-T only has one of everything. I think the only people who might insure you would be Tesco now days with a tracker but I'm not sure. I can't get insured with anyone else purely because it's a GTR and I'm 21.


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

Thanx for the info mate, im after a R33 to be exact and to be more accurate its a black one with Tommy Kaira bodykit but crappy standard 15 inch wheels and a standard spoiler.

Btw, what are u paying for ure insurance even though its a R32


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

£4500 comprehensive with Cat 1 alarm/immobiliser and Tracker. That was the price on my Tesco private policy and now setting up a traders policy at the same cost as I'm starting my own business.


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

I see a wealthy person on this board lol 4 n a half grand is very expensive


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I have had my R32 for six months and only doing things as they go wrong the spending has averaged £1000 per month. With me doing the work sometimes sourcing second hand parts and not going for the top spec all the time. Fuel insurance tax mot all on top.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Not a wealthy person at all mate. Used to have a good job when I bought the car admittedly and had alot of money coming in but it's just a case of spending almost everything I do earn other than food, drink, rent and bill money on the car is all.

£1000 a month? What are you doing changing the oil and plugs every month and driving down a road full of potholes aiming for every one? Jesus Christ that's ALOT. If I average out my insurance, tax, petrol and repairs all added together over the last 9 months it still doesn't come to £1000 a month. Something is seriously not right on your car mate.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Just unlucky First the clutch then Two turbos engine and rebuild ,Also the suspension at the front started to leak even though its quite new.Common on vehicles that have been shipped in bad weather. And a set of tyres.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I know the idea of the second car is to be cheap, but surly they should be fun ?!? hence the 205, cheep as chips to run belive it or not, well is for me anyway and soooo much fun


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

well if the aforementioned problems arent encountered by myself then im sure it wouldnt cost around a grand in general maintenance?

Also, Id only be driving it roughly 5 miles aday so imsure thats another cost factor in my favour

Btw does anyone know the MPG of a R33 GTS-T


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

There is no reason why it should cost you any more to run a GTST than any other Jap built car. Drag racing and modifiying been the exception to this


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

GTRR32 said:


> I've had my car about 9 months now. Still on the same set of tyres, just replacing brake pads now on the front, cam belt being changed, on it's 3rd oil change, and since I lost my job it's been off the road for a couple of months. However I'm 21 have never earned more than #16K a year and I pay #4,500 a year in insurance. If I can afford it then you lot DEFINATELY can. I should add that until recently I also lived with my girlfriend in our own 3 bedroomed house and we had money left over to eat so please don't think I afforded this by living at home rent free.



dam have u got points its drives g.f im 19 and looked at getting insured on his r34 gtr my insurace 4 only driving 4 months is 3 k thats well loads


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

ive had my r33 gtr v-spec for just over a month and have prob spent about 500 quid on running cost ie plugs,oil,and fuel lol

im 1450 fully comp with my mother and law as a second driver :chairshot 

and i use ma 200sx track car for a run around lol:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The trouble with cheap run arounds is they just dont last, before something expensive goes and rights the value of the car off. I'v been there and done that and although my car is not used for high milage, I would sooner run it than a clapped out beater.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nobody has mentioned that, aside from just running the car, just having it is not enough. Sure servicing and service parts probably cost me £1500-2000 in my 18 months of R33GTR ownership, but I spent well over that again for bits of bling I couldn't stop purchasing.:chuckle: 

It's addictive! What you've paid out for your MR2 mate is nothing compared to what a Skyline could cost you. Best advice you've had on this thread is to get a cheap runaround for day to day, and save up to buy a special car for play time.

T


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow..... Why was this thread brought back after 2.5 years?????
I thought i didnt recognise a few names...


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

my skyline will do between 100 and 130miles to a full tank (£55ish) mind u thats driving it like a loon all the time! i always wanted 600bhp+ but now i have that power find it seriously hard to afford to run it, infact i have bought an old shitter to run around in and only use my skyline a couple of nites a week. you maybe able to afford to run it if its standard but wen u start changin cams, turbos etc u gonna watch it drink the fuel like f$k!!! take my word it makes u sik!!


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

my skyline will do between 100 and 130miles to a full tank (£55ish) mind u thats driving it like a loon all the time! i always wanted 600bhp+ but now i have that power find it seriously hard to afford to run it, infact i have bought an old shitter to run around in and only use my skyline a couple of nites a week. you maybe able to afford to run it if its standard but wen u start changin cams, turbos etc u gonna watch it drink the fuel like f$k!!! take my word it makes u sik!!:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

ADAM M said:


> Wow..... Why was this thread brought back after 2.5 years?????
> I thought i didnt recognise a few names...



LOL didn't spot that. 
T


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ADAM M said:


> Wow..... Why was this thread brought back after 2.5 years?????
> I thought i didnt recognise a few names...




Just saw that myself


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

I guess the only benefit of being here in canada is you have to have a shit jeep for the winter and the skyline for summer! That way she never sees rain or grit and when the snow is 2 foot deep the jeep is a good laugh to!! I dont think Id risk the GTR when the snow is up to the doors! 

Only problem is I have to wait until jan 2010 for my R33 Gtr V-spec just cos of the damn import laws!!! 

Does anyone know the approx mileage a skyline starts having trouble? I know that they differ due to how they were treated but whats a general safe mileag? Under 40,000 miles safe?

Ta,

Alex


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

I can't beleive how much you people spend on insurance!!!! I'm 25 and pay £680 full comp!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah tbh 1k a month is mad.
im 21 and i only pay 1400 fully comp on my r33 gtr with a cat 1 alarm.
petrol is nice and guzzly, but then again what do i expect and i have been driving everywhere!

it is better on petrol than my mates evo 5 and im quicker, and his clutch now gave out trying to show me up so therefore a GTR is better than an evo atleast for running costs etc.lol

Oh and he has been given 2 fines for his front plate in 2 days and ive had none and mine is in my window! is that legal? i keep hearing different views from different people.

im going to get a shell card i think, earn me some points and vouchers!

will never regret getting the car though, the attention, the noise, the fun it is to drive, it isnt even running its full power atm will be from monday and then it will be a beast!

buy it mate! dont look back!


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

who are you insured with?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

remus said:


> who are you insured with?


I don't declare my mods R us


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

honestly, what i may say would probably offend the poster or some people.

but seriously i dont understand why people keep posting up "how much per tank for GT-R" or "HOW much cost in running a GT-R" "whats the fuel economy of the GT-R"

like, its a HIGH performance car...one of the most acclaimed japanese sports car aside the Honda NSX.
its bound to be crappy on petrol as its intention is NOT to save petrol .

if people were so concerned about money on petrol...then i suggest a Toyota Yaris..... thats one of my cars...and i GET average of 600+km in a FULL Tank...

people who own GT-Rs generally dont keep them stock...they modifiy it to increase performance, and in turn... sacrifices fuel efficiency.

so yeah thats my 2 cents...

so i recon people who are thinking of buying a GT-R and worrying about FUEL economy.then forget it.... go buy a a YARIS....

or if u go ahead to buy a GT-R ...then id say forget about the FUEL efficiency and enjoy it for what its DESIGNED FOR.....


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry guys, i didnt mean to sound so blunt there
:flame:

i hope i didnt offend anybody...as this is such a great forum

but i was just trying to just state the obvious about it. 
like fuel efficiency shouldnt even be an issue if people are game enough to buy this car.

its kinda like buying a nice expensive sports car and not wanting to pay the premium of theft insurance.

anyhow have a great day guys
:wavey:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree eeiko fuel efficiency isn't the point of a GTR but even so my one gets about 20 mpg and would blow the doors off some of the newer supercars with only 16-17 mpg quoted figures.
I have my miser mobile for back and forward to work a Yaris Diesel :chuckle: it's all about fuel economy 60-65mpg the more i save there the more i can burn in the GTR


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I get 8mpg. I'd been thinking the past couple of months how grand it would be to park a Toyota Prius next to it - own both extremes 

Ever since I started riding bikes and stopped using the Skyline for commuting, I've saved so much on petrol that it has literally funded the work I've done on the car this year! Leaves me totally guilt free to drive the car when I please.

Which, with my work schedule, how my friends also work absurd hours, and the time it spends on the garage getting work done to it, is not very often


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

im using the bus as an everyday mobile! 

run out of money to fund the gtr this month atm so it is going to sit there, well after tweenie has had a play with it and i get my new alarm installed anyway!


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

eeiko321 said:


> honestly, what i may say would probably offend the poster or some people.
> 
> but seriously i dont understand why people keep posting up "how much per tank for GT-R" or "HOW much cost in running a GT-R" "whats the fuel economy of the GT-R"
> 
> ...


I think you're massively missing the point. Everyone knows these cars require a substantial financial committment. What's so wrong about asking experienced owners what the real running costs are before making a decision themselves? I don't know anyone who's rich enough not to want to know how much something is going to cost to run before buying (except the guy that owns the company I work for, he's got a Ferrari 599 )


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Honesly, running costs are the least of your worries. When you get the bug and used to the car you will want more, THEN it starts becoming expensive!

On a long run the other week I actually made 225 miles on a tank, and that was cruising at about 70...ish.
If you just jog around town I'm lucky to get about 110 miles.

Plugs are irridiums and I have only changed them twice in 2 years and that includes loads of trackdays as well as regular driving.

Services can be pricey but your only looking at oil and filters.

Brakes have been a killer for me this year as its been eating pads and discs but my usage is a bit different to people that use their cars just as a daily roadcar.

Tires, well setup geometry and they shouldn't wear too bad. Have been rolling round on the same set of 888's I have also used at Time Attack this year and still loads left in them. I am now on T1R's and I would expect them to last a good 12K+ - I can also rotate them as I have same size front and rear which is handy. Think they were about £600 for the set.

Problem is if your highly modded or give the car some stick. You could break something like the box pretty easily then it starts to cost.
Generally after 3 years of ownership, the cars been pretty well behaved. Running costs not that bad considering it will blow the doors off 90% of most other things on the road and the costs I have had have been due to upgrading and modifications.

Get one. Don't be put off. The grins it puts on your face are worth every penny. thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

wen i was 20 i had a r33 gts, it cost me almost 2.5k insurance now im 22 and own an r32 gtr and i pay 1k. adrian flux is v.competitive. i drive a 2l T astravan 4 wrk n runaround. :chuckle:

like someone else said, its not the general servicing thats expensive its the adictive moddifying!! :bowdown1: my car on average since i bought it 17 months ago has cost me about a grand a month, hanks to rebuild, turbos etc.:squintdan

due to my GTR passion i spend a huge majority of my money on my car, when im working im thinking what im gonna spend it on, my enjoyment of the car consumes my every thoughts, the excitement in the car is amazing and if you buy one you will NEVER regret it. that i promise.

My GTR is the single most expensive thing in my life, and that may sound sad to some, but you know what....... i fukcing love it. :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

heya
yeah i guess i see what ur saying. i kinda looked at it in another perspective.
well if the person really is asking for figures to just to get to know the car...then im happy that i know there are alot of helpful people in this forum.

but i just thought that fuel efficiency shouldnt even be on a persons mind...because i know for turbo cars...even at STOCK...once u plant your foot down and drive like a lunatic... it wont be long before the next fill up.
and plus...with a high performance car like this... ur not gonna drive it like a grandma...
ur bound to hit it here and there...& around bends etc.

anyhow...have a great day guys
u seem like a great bunch of people...i wish i could Fly to UK to meet some of ya!!!
=)))))))))))


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Running costs depend on your driving style and how often you drive it.

If you have a modified GT-R and like to play with it often, £10-£15k a year is about right.

Stock GT-R, probably £2-3k a year depending on how cheap the insurance is and how often you drive it.


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

G40tee said:


> im using the bus as an everyday mobile!
> 
> run out of money to fund the gtr this month atm so it is going to sit there, well after tweenie has had a play with it and i get my new alarm installed anyway!


i hope not!!! lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha nah still got your money doughnut.lol

i mean money to lavish on it AFTER ive paid all my dues. hehe


----------

